# Low Carb fajita.



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 13, 2018)

No bell peppers here....those are Jalapeno peppers baby!!!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 13, 2018)

That looks but what are you going to put them in? All the carbs in Fajita's are in the tortilla's.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 13, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> That looks but what are you going to put them in? All the carbs in Fajita's are in the tortilla's.


no tortilla touch my plate


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2018)

Fantastic looking fajitas!
Your killing me with that Santa Maria attachment!
Al


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 13, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking fajitas!
> Your killing me with that Santa Maria attachment!
> Al



Al, It's the best flavor out there.


----------



## bertjo44 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------

